# Burmese python feeding



## Jaymercer98 (2 mo ago)

Hi I’m needing some help I’ve kept ball pythons and colubrids but I have gotten a Burmese and she now geting big she about 7 and 1/2 foot now I feed jumbo rats to her once a week but the feeding lump will be gone in 24 hours I have rabbits 2lb rabbits in the freezer would she be able to eat one at this size if I feed ever 3-5 weeks ?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes can eat a rabbit. 

Or just offer 2 XL rats at a time


----------



## Jaymercer98 (2 mo ago)

LiasisUK said:


> Yes can eat a rabbit.
> 
> Or just offer 2 XL rats at a time



what size rabbit would you start with she never had a rabbit yet I was gonna start with a .5 pond rabbit or a 2lb rabbits I have frozen already


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I have no idea, I don't weigh rabbits. One that's about the size of 2 XL rats haha. I imagine about 0.5 to 1 kg as XL rats are about 400g, but I don't really know off top of my head, I just judge it visually. About 1.5 times the thickness of the middle of the snakes body.


----------

